# Betta setup



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just got a 2g Fluval Spec desk top tank. Comes with LED light and filter. 

Its been years since I've had a Betta and was wondering what a good set up would be for the new guy? 

If I go with females can I put three of them together?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In theory, you can put 3 females together, but don't do it in a 2 gallon. Maybe a 10 or 15L.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

Elliott225 said:


> I just got a 2g Fluval Spec desk top tank. Comes with LED light and filter.
> 
> Its been years since I've had a Betta and was wondering what a good set up would be for the new guy?
> 
> If I go with females can I put three of them together?


Not in a two gallon. In a 10 gallon, yes. Betta are solitary fish and love to be alone. They will fight with each other, especially the males.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

love the fluval spec as a betta tank here is mine 








The flow is too strong though, so you'll have to take out the pipe and cut some holes in it. VERY IMPORTANT!


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

BettaGuy...are the plants live? Can I add a small pleco??


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Elliott, yes they are live. No you cannot add a pleco. Plecos can grow anywhere from 3in-2ft +... minimun for a pleco is 10 to 15 gals, depending on the kind.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Room temperature for the betta, right?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

not really, I have a heater hidden in the back in the filter compartment. You won't get away with a pleco, but two otocinclus should be fine. Thanks ZD for answering for me  yes they are alive, and they look much better right now, grown in.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank BG. Thanks ZD. 

Good on the heater. I thought I would need one. The temp of the water before the heater was 68. Way cold for the tropical betta. Was really surprised to find a heater for the small aquarium. Now just got to fiddle with the return water pipe. Cut one hole in it and probably going to need another to get the current down enough. 

Right now there has been a problem with getting bettas in Memphis. Several places I've been mentioned they were having some issues. So, that will give me time to fine tune the tank with plants.


----------

